# new dog house



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

hopefully ill get back to doing a little more turning as soon as i get some electricity in my new dog house


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

thank you linda


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks great. What's the size and would you recommend your builder?


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

bumfisherman said:


> Looks great. What's the size and would you recommend your builder?


the building is 30x50x14 with a 15x50 leanto. as far as the guys that put the building up yes they did a great job for what they had to work with. not happy with the company that fabricated the building at all.


----------

